# Lamborghini Diablo SV



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi guys ,

This car was done months ago four days and fourty hours spent to get this dull, scratched up, swirled up Lamborghini Diablo SV in optimum condition again .
Obviously the previous owner didn't have a clue how to look after this supercar from the way he looked after it and it was evident by the paint defects that were left on the paint work!
I really loved working on this Lamborghini one of my favourite colours (Blue Le Mans) this is the track version two wheel drive only a bunch of them made worldwide.
Only a few SV in Australia and my client made sure to secure this beauty so he waited patiently to get his hands on one 

I will let the photos do the talking please enjoy !

Mario







































































































Thank you for reading Mario

Next up


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Lovely Car, and a smashing job on it!!:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice to see you back here mario, always with the nice cars lol


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

Do you guys give owners any hints and tips on safe wash technique after you do a car like this.? After all, if they go back to the old ways then it will get bad again pretty quickly.


----------



## Mini devil (May 4, 2014)

Stunning car!


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

lovely work Mario :thumb:

Diablo SV (96-97 car?) 

think the real colour is
Blu Le Mans PPG 62900 code (it will be in the front boot)

one other was Blu Sirena PPG 0015 from 95-00

great to see as only 425 built from 95-99 worldwide 

:argie:

look forward to seeing the Dino such a pretty little car


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice one Mario.


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Great work Mario.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## andecorp (Dec 29, 2012)

123quackers said:


> think the real colour is
> Blu Le Mans PPG 62900 code (it will be in the front boot)


Correct. My other one was Acapulco Blue, so I think Mario got confused


----------



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

amazing!!!


----------



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

Totally amazing im in love


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

andecorp said:


> Correct. My other one was Acapulco Blue, so I think Mario got confused


Was that the Diablo VT roadster?


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome work my friend. The Diablo will always be my dream car. It will have to be an M3 until 6 numbers come in.


----------



## andecorp (Dec 29, 2012)

123quackers said:


> Was that the Diablo VT roadster?


Yes, before I painted it black.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

ianrobbo1 said:


> Lovely Car, and a smashing job on it!!:thumb:


Thanks buddy , it was a labour of love :buffer:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Nice to see you back here mario, always with the nice cars lol


Thanks matt, more to come


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Berylburton said:


> Do you guys give owners any hints and tips on safe wash technique after you do a car like this.? After all, if they go back to the old ways then it will get bad again pretty quickly.


Yes , I always do 
But in this case I'm the one looking after his collection


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

andecorp said:


> Yes, before I painted it black.


Ah, did you order it that colour? Thought they were mainly blu Scuro PPG 157086

Ah you were on the Grand Giro? Sadly I missed it, but 4 of my friends was there

Diablo GT black red interior with red 50 on side and Miura IOTA yellow murci an blue diablo early car.

:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

123quackers said:


> lovely work Mario :thumb:
> 
> Diablo SV (96-97 car?)
> 
> ...


Thanks Dan, more to come like this one which i did weeks ago !


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

President Swirl said:


> Awesome work my friend. The Diablo will always be my dream car. It will have to be an M3 until 6 numbers come in.


Thanks buddy, much appreciated !
After having worked on this one weeks ago the Diablo is now redundant

I still like the Diablo though:driver: 
If i'd have that kind of cash that is what i would be going for :driver:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great work on a stunning car.


----------



## andecorp (Dec 29, 2012)

123quackers said:


> Ah, did you order it that colour? Thought they were mainly blu Scuro PPG 157086
> 
> Ah you were on the Grand Giro? Sadly I missed it, but 4 of my friends was there
> 
> ...


No, I am the second owner. I didn't like the Azzuro Acapulco so the day I bought it, it went straight to the paint shop.

The Giro was the best time of my life. I chatted quite a bit with the blue early Diablo crew.


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Absolutely stunning work Mario, wonderful vibrance and depth to the blue, even in the photos. I can only imagine what it looks like in person.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Lovely work Mario, car looks stunning mate, well done again.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Eurogloss said:


> Thanks Dan, more to come like this one which i did weeks ago !


How was it in terms of difficultly to reach areas? Not had my hands on an Aventador as yet...

Still say the Countach is the most awkward to detail though.. Diablo I really enjoy lots, GT is my favourite to do... :wave: looking forward to the Dino :argie:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi Dan ,

In terms of difficulty I would say more difficult than the Countach and if you have soft Jet Black paint the difficulty raises twin fold !

One of the most difficult paints to work with 
I just wonder why doesn't Lamborghini put Ceramic Clear like Ferrari does on there solid colours ?

This would have made it much easier to polish 
On a scale one to ten in terms of paint correction difficulty one being easy and ten extremely difficult which is the latter !

Hope that answered your question Dan


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you guys for your kind comments much appreciated :wave:

Mario


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Eurogloss said:


> Hi Dan ,
> 
> In terms of difficulty I would say more difficult than the Countach and if you have soft Jet Black paint the difficulty raises twin fold !
> 
> ...


That is odd Mario, being Audi group owned and as we all know how had Audi / VAG paint is , I find this most strange however when one comes my way I have a little heads up so thanks for that Mario :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

123quackers said:


> That is odd Mario, being Audi group owned and as we all know how had Audi / VAG paint is , I find this most strange however when one comes my way I have a little heads up so thanks for that Mario :thumb:


*I had another colleague detailer in Sydney that had the same problem on exactly the same car and colour :wall:

That's why I love working on Ferrari solid coloured paints hard as a rock !
I don't know why Lamborghini opted for this soft and difficult paint 
It reminds me of that crappy paint that Nissan bought out for there GTR self healing rubbish ! That's why Nissan got rid of there Jet Black Colour too difficult to maintain .

Did not like heat at all and this is what this paint reminded me of I used so many systems rotary ( which this paint didn't like at all swirling like crazy even with the softest pad )

I used GTechniq P1 P2 with that softest pads and it was hazing , marring like crazy it was doing my head in :doublesho

Mother's Professional Polishes there Foam Pad Polish with a Black soft pad! This Polish is designed for these extremely difficult colours and that failed !
I was panicking WTF is this paint ?
Went back to Rupes Big Foot and there Diamond Polish and bingo it worked ! First at high speed 6 then reduced to 3.5 and that got rid of hazing which was driving me crazy !

I would say that it will only happen to Jet Black paint on the Aventador Dan,
Metallic paints will be hard as nails !

Hope this extra information will help you Mario 
*


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Eurogloss said:


> *I had another colleague detailer in Sydney that had the same problem on exactly the same car and colour :wall:
> 
> That's why I love working on Ferrari solid coloured paints hard as a rock !
> I don't know why Lamborghini opted for this soft and difficult paint
> ...


Thanks for info Mario, real headache that.

Black is also a big hit with Lambo owners an fav on the colour...

I know the Japanese paints GTR Honda etc are a real soft. Makes it such a ball breaker to achieve the results needed...

Rupes system I'm liking a lot, did a lamborghini Espada last week. Bigfoot 21 duetto an mini all the way on it...

Have a great weekend :thumb:


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Stunning work


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Fantastic work !!.
Mario,how do you find working with the duetto?.
Ron.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

123quackers said:


> Thanks for info Mario, real headache that.
> 
> Black is also a big hit with Lambo owners an fav on the colour...
> 
> ...


*Oh and guess what Dan , his friend wants me to predeliver his Aventador Roaster in four months time and it's Jet Black :wall::lol::lol::lol:

On the positive side I have his friends Huracans which are Bright metallic Orange and Metallic Yellow !*

Mario


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Eurogloss said:


> *Oh and guess what Dan , his friend wants me to predeliver his Aventador Roaster in four months time and it's Jet Black :wall::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> On the positive side I have his friends Huracans which are Bright metallic Orange and Metallic Yellow !*
> 
> Mario


Work is work Mario! On the positive side you know what you are dealing with now an how to archive the end result...

You opting for opti-coat 2.0? To protect as long as poss?

The yellow an orange will be nice too work on. They have lots of small angled panels, Metabo will work well on it :thumb:

Is the import duties in OZ still crazy? From what I remember it's almost 100% ?


----------



## Imperial Wax (Oct 20, 2014)

Great work as always Mario :thumb:


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

excellent work and i really love the colour of the lambo.


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

stunning colour, great job


----------

